# Xhype Liquid Co. - Fruit Or Dessert flavours?



## Steven Xhype (22/9/20)

Just a community experiment 

Between Fruity Flavours or Dessert Flavours , which would be your first choice ? 

post a picture of your Favourite juice at the moment.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KarlDP (22/9/20)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Steven Xhype (22/9/20)

KarlDP said:


> View attachment 208455


one of my favourites still to this day

Reactions: Like 3


----------

